# HV Dryers



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

I would love to have a dryer other than the hand dryer I get by with for now. What dryers do people like best and why? I would think a 240V would be more economical, but only having one dog, would it be cost effective? Would love to hear some different views.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My opinion is if you are only going to be buying one dryer, get a good stand dryer. I absolutely love having a stand dryer and some of them are also a high velocity dryer. Having only a high velocity dryer is only good for drying the coat. The stand dryer straightens it and is plenty powerful enough to dry it. If you are dealing with lots of sand you want to blow off, then consider getting both. 

I now have both and each have their own use, but the stand dryer is awesome and made the biggest difference in grooming for me. Make sure it has wheels if you get one. I bought the base model Edemco that did not come with wheels. I regreted it, but then my handy husband put wheels on it for a pittance compared to what it would have cost to upgrade to the stock rolling one. If you are hardware inclined you could do the same.


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hello
I have this dryer:
Amazon.com: B-Air Dryers Bear Power 2 High Velocity Dryer: Pet Supplies
It was a gift from my husband. I would choose a smaller model, as in the Bear 1 for mobile purposes. I groom several dogs in their homes, so the smaller would be easier to manage.
I LOVE using it and it has made a big difference with my standard and the time it takes me to dry him for grooming.
*My bear is a GREAT dryer for cooling me off when I'm overheated during and after grooming....hee hee
good luck


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the Chris Christensen Kool Dry. It was good for a pup who wasnt used to dryers because it has variable speed and its very quiet due to the motor being in a box with sound insulation. I wouldnt want my ears or my dog's to have to endure a dryer that sounds like a jet taking off.


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

The Bear dryers are pretty good and priced right. They have improved them the last couple years. I checked them out for a friend at the All American Groom show this year. Yes, stand dryers are great for straightening coats, but I don't have one and a good HV will straighten coats. Just not as easily but I groom poodles, bichons, etc with no problem. If I had my own spoo I probably would invest in a stand dryer just for the ease of working with two hands. CC dryers are good, but I have the pup version and it is great for dogs that don't like dryers around faces but the air is cool and that will NOT straighten a coat. HV"s don't have heat settings but the air will warm up a lot as they run, it heats up from the motors and the surrounding air where you are. You could find a good quality HV for about $200 that would work great. Stand dryers are more costly, most are around $400 or so.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

As a pet owner/homegroomer, I find the Chris Christensen Kool Dryer (in purple!), along with this "how to dry a poodle" video, invaluable. (It's not the dryer used in the video.) The CC Dryer is quiet, variable speed, portable and all I need (and more, I never crank it up more than half way) to dry my mpoo. I can get him fluffed up for scissoring no problem. (There are times I use a hand-held Andis pet dryer to get his ears and TK thoroughly dry in a hurry.) Having heard the decibel level of some of the other HV dryers, I find the CC to be noticeably quieter. It's good for Chagall and good for me. Good luck finding the dryer that works for you!:clover:


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the K9 2 for at home. The one that Jay is using in that video. It's the same kind we used at the grooming school (Paragon) that I went to and we have them at Whiskers where I work now. Love them. Perfect for my poodle and for my yorkies with the nozzle off of the hose! I got mine from petedge.com


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Another vote for the Chris Christensen Kool Dry


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm saving for a (purple!) Kool Dryer too. I'm sooo looking forward to not drying my spoo with my hair dryer! She has about 4-5" on her legs and maybe 4-6" on her crest and topknot and it takes a ridiculous amount on time to get her hair completely dry and only mostly straight.

P.S. Thanks for posting the drying video Chagall's mom


----------



## Anntig (Jun 9, 2010)

*EEEK Do not buy a 240volt model * they're for international buyers who use a different current than the US and will probably blow up if you plug it into a 110volt power source.
As for brand I've tried a few different ones and my favourite is the double K extreme.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the input. The suggestions, pictures, and video are very much appreciated. I am texting from my phone, the computer crashed and I have to get some tech help because it crashed and I'm not educated enough to do anything but forum and email.


----------



## bookwormjane (Dec 18, 2011)

I have the Metro Air Force Blaster and don't miss a stand dryer for straightening. It's loud, but effective.


----------



## pandj (Jun 12, 2013)

I purchased a stand dryer in 1987. It still works. I don't groom anymore because of my back. I didn't like my forced air dryer. My Bichons were terrified by it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I have a Metro 4 HP stand dryer, that with the attachments that come with it, can be turned into a force or an HV. I love it, but it is loud!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MaryEdwards:* This could be opportunity knocking, if you decide to go with the CC! 
http://www.poodleforum.com/26-general-buy-sell/61506-cc-kool-dry-dryer.html


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> *MaryEdwards:* This could be opportunity knocking, if you decide to go with the CC!
> http://www.poodleforum.com/26-general-buy-sell/61506-cc-kool-dry-dryer.html


I am a day late and a dollar short, haha. Just purchased this same model online.:banghead:


----------



## Gracie's Mum (Dec 1, 2010)

Another great dryer is xpower. I have the b5 and the b27. There is also a b4 that is geared toward pet owners with a lower amp. These are pretty quiet dryers too.
Efficient Air Blowers and Dryers - XPOWER MANUFACTURE, INC.


----------

